# ces apps qui veulent accéder au micro



## Powerdom (8 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

je remarque que certaines applications veulent accéder au micro de mon iPhone. 
Europe 1 et même dernièrement une application de photo dont je n'ai pas conservé le nom, je l'ai supprimée illico.
pour Europe1, j'ai refusé. 

quelqu'un sait à quoi cela sert ? 

merci


----------



## Arlequin (8 Octobre 2013)

peut être pour utiliser siri


----------



## Gwen (8 Octobre 2013)

Les seules qui ont besoin du micro chez moi, sont les applications qui enregistrent des données en binaire à partir du micro. Genre mon bracelet UP qui se synchronise comme ça. Ensuite, il y a les applications de types musicales qui captent les sons d&#8217;ambiance ou le souffle. 

Pour Europe 1, aucune idée, a moins de vouloir devenir reporter en direct en écoutant chaque utilisateur


----------



## Tuncurry (8 Octobre 2013)

Ca sert au controle vocal (comme LG ou Samsung) ou aux applications de type connect pour enrichir une expérience live TV ou radio...
Le principe est comme pour Shazam. Ca écoute, ca reconnait


----------

